
Does talking around your computer influence your search results? - sharemywin
The other day we were looking trying to track down an item. And I said something about Walgreens and then I searched for item. sure enough Walgreens was in the auto suggest. No other stores showed up. Then I said CVS and then there it was in auto suggest on google for the same search I just did. This was on a laptop. Then the next day my wife was calling about her doctor and typed doctor into search and her exact doctors name showed up. Is google search getting that creepy or is it just coincidence?
======
stray
Google products are malware, as every user of little snitch has learned.

Back in june they pulled the offending code from chromium referenced in this
bug: [https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=786909](https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-
bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=786909)

But it may still be in chrome.

In short, yes they're probably listening all the time. And once per hour they
make a mysterious "software update" call that you can't block (it uses a
different address/port each time -- and if you find a way to block that it'll
fall back to curl, wget, whatever until it gets through).

TL;DR -- google search IS getting that creepy and it is NOT just coincidence?

------
iamnothere
I have seen more claims of this lately, and I myself have experienced it
several times this year, but always on Facebook. I no longer use any apps by
Facebook (FB/Instagram/Messenger) due to the insane number of permissions they
request, and interestingly, I haven't experienced this phenomenon since then.

(To clarify, I still use the Facebook mobile site. I did quit Facebook
completely for a while though.)

